# Suggestions for Living Room



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi all, 

I will be getting my new house in two weeks. One thing that has been in my mind is how to set up the living room on this long rectangular space. I plan to buy new furniture for the living room but I want to have an idea on how to best design my living and take advantage of all the space. The living room is a rectangular shape. One end is the outside window and on the opposite end I have the chimney and entry to bedrooms and backyard door. One of the sides is just a big wall, and the opposite side has an entry to the dinning room/kitchen. I have attached a not to scale sketch. I thought about putting a sofa, loveseat and chair by the windown but then I have an open space by the chimney wall. If I place my furniture along the wall then they will be a bit far from each other. I thought of a sectional sofa by the window. What do you think?. I do not have specific measurements with me at the time. I do not have much vision for designing but I would like it to look nice, be confortable to watch my 50" LCD TV, and have enough seating for guest. Any pictures of your living room with similar set up would be apreciated. 


Greg


----------



## iphaxor (Feb 26, 2009)

*check this out*

Im not trying to promote this book but, i bought it an it has many ideas 
check it out
www.idecorate.t35.com


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

So, do you want to watch t.v. look out the window or the fireplace, you said chimney is there a fireplace? Is that a wall or a counter area on the kitchen side? If the space is large enough you can have a sitting/reading area by the window or fireplace area. Typically you would create a conversation area, couch and chairs, coffee table. With long spaces people tend to push things up to walls and stretch it out, ick. Will your t.v. be wall mounted or on a stand? Tell me these things or take a pic and I will show you some layouts.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I understand that my original questions is vague and it was kind thrown on the air. This new living room is on my first house which I will be getting next week. I will take lots of pictures and provide more detailed measurements of the space and layout soon. I plan to buy new furniture (little by little, not all at once) and therefore I wanted to have a sense of direction and what I want to achieve and not just purchase because it looks nice at the store.

I attached a very rough sketch on my first post which shows that there is one window and main entrance on one wall (short side), chimney and door on opposite wall (short side), one large wall (no windows) where I plan to have my TV (still have not decided if wall mounted or on stand). The other large wall has an door/entrace to the dining/kitchen area. I think the space may be big enough to have the sofa and chairs towards the window and a readign area by the chimney but I am not sure how to make it work. I was hopping to see some pictures of what some people have done to get ideas. I may be guessing on the dimension but think of it as a rectangle of 14 ft by 25 ft.


----------

